# Ava..... and Asia, our new family member.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys. I don't remember if I've posted Asia yet on SM. It's a long story, but she's joining our family. She's so sweet :wub: Sometimes I call her Asia and sometimes I call her Zsa Zsa (Ava and Zsa Zsa - the Gabor sisters). 









But anyway, does anyone happen to have a step-in Susan Lanci harness in XXS? Not the velcro type, but the step in type that clicks at the back.... If anyone has one that they are not using and would like to sell, let me know. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so cute. No harness, sorry.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats! I thought she was just visiting?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh how cute!!


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

She's adorable! Congrats


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't think Ava in her pink cap could get any cuter until I saw the two of you! I just love that pink cap. LOL.

And welcome Asia, I know Auntie Pat will be a great Mommy and you and your new brudder and sissies will have a lot of fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> She is so cute. No harness, sorry.


Thanks, and I guess if you did have a harness....it would be for a boy! lol...



sherry said:


> Congrats! I thought she was just visiting?


Well, she was. I babysat her a lot while my friend visited family in different states, Asia feels more comfortable here...so....well....and Elaine's other dogs didn't take to her, no one played with her.



cyndrae said:


> Oh how cute!!


Thanks 



Cloe baby said:


> She's adorable! Congrats


Thanks, I just love her to pieces:wub:




Maglily said:


> I didn't think Ava in her pink cap could get any cuter until I saw the two of you! I just love that pink cap. LOL.
> 
> And welcome Asia, I know Auntie Pat will be a great Mommy and you and your new brudder and sissies will have a lot of fun.


Now Auntie Brenda needs to come visit!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Pat!!! Asia is a cutie...I think she looks a lot like Ava. I just messaged you on FB about a harness.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, congratulation! Asia is adorable. She looks so much like Ava.

Great to see you here on SM, too! How is the house itself doing since you have *moved up to another level*?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to the A team pretty Asia!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Congrats Pat!!! Asia is a cutie...I think she looks a lot like Ava. I just messaged you on FB about a harness.


...Nida, now I can't wait till Thanksgiving! :thumbsup:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, congratulation! Asia is adorable. She looks so much like Ava.
> 
> Great to see you here on SM, too! How is the house itself doing since you have *moved up to another level*?


Thanks Marie! Asia is a Shinemore pup. She's taller and longer than Ava, but that face...:wub: I just love her to bits.



revakb2 said:


> Welcome to the A team pretty Asia!


It makes my heart happy to have three malts again. Asia is.. A malt (Archie) and a "little kid" (Mona Lisa) Asia completes our family.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations. She is adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Great to see you here on SM, too! How is the house itself doing since you have *moved up to another level*?


The house is about done. One glitch though, we have a major leak in the roof and one corner of my living room is all stained and has mold on the ceiling. I think we may have finally found someone who will be able to fix it. After several tries. But I think they'll have to remove part of the roof and plywood, then the walls in the corner of my living room will have to be ripped out...again....

But other than that, we're cool! :thumbsup:



mdbflorida said:


> Congratulations. She is adorable.


Thanks Mags. She's as sweet as she's cute. :innocent::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Pat, I think that it's a win win all around. Asia's so cute and really with Ava it's like Frick and Frack. :wub::wub: I loved how Asia followed Tyler endlessly when we visited you a few weeks ago. She's just what you need. :chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats Pat! Asia is adorable!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat Ava has a twin, gosh your hands are going to be full, so how about sending one to me for awhile, just sayin, 
your having way to much fun. I wanna meet you and all the fluffs. I bet Ava loves her but probably gets a bit jealous like Matilda does with Maddie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Pat, I think that it's a win win all around. Asia's so cute and really with Ava it's like Frick and Frack. :wub::wub: I loved how Asia followed Tyler endlessly when we visited you a few weeks ago. She's just what you need. :chili:


What Tyler and Sue came to visit, so not fair, I want to meet both of you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Asia is adorable and I think she fits right in with your family! I"m so sorry for the house woes, but at least you have PUPPIES to help you keep that smile on your face


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Pat, I think that it's a win win all around. Asia's so cute and really with Ava it's like Frick and Frack. :wub::wub: I loved how Asia followed Tyler endlessly when we visited you a few weeks ago. She's just what you need. :chili:


I am in total puppy love again...and I've been saying I want to down size...HA!



maddysmom said:


> Congrats Pat! Asia is adorable!


Thanks, I don't think I could love her more if I tried. :wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat Ava has a twin, gosh your hands are going to be full, so how about sending one to me for awhile, just sayin,
> your having way to much fun. I wanna meet you and all the fluffs. I bet Ava loves her but probably gets a bit jealous like Matilda does with Maddie.


....ummmm....well Tinker says he's available to come visit. :w00t::innocent:
But I have to say, I am extremely and pleasantly surprised at how Ava has accepted Asia! I have three malts on my lap this very moment. Abbey gets grouchy...she's the old lady around here now...



Matilda's mommy said:


> What Tyler and Sue came to visit, so not fair, I want to meet both of you.


Hey, what can I say...you're room is here and ready for you! And the weather is still gorgeous! 



lydiatug said:


> Asia is adorable and I think she fits right in with your family! I"m so sorry for the house woes, but at least you have PUPPIES to help you keep that smile on your face


Oh Lydia, she fits in perfectly. ....eh, this dumb house has given me enough worries over the past 4 years. I'm over it. I don't even care anymore, it'll get fixed...sooner or later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yes Pat I will be back sometime!! not sure when but I will be back. LOL.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats! They're both gorgeous!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love her Pat and I love her name. She looks a little like Ava. I like that they are about the same size..Ava really seems to like her from looking at your pics here and on FB. Congrats again!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats, Pat! Such a beautiful baby! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! She looks so much like Ava! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Asia is super cute.. though i like Zsa Zsa..


----------

